# PubMed- Association of Gluten Enteropathy and Irritable Bowel Syndrome in Adult Turkish Population.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Association of Gluten Enteropathy and Irritable Bowel Syndrome in Adult Turkish Population.*

Dig Dis Sci. 2008 Feb 13;

Authors: Ozdil K, Sokmen M, Ersoy O, Demirsoy H, Kesici B, Karaca C, Akbayir N, Erdem L, Alkim C, Sakiz D

Purpose Irritable bowel syndrome is generally diagnosed according to the symptoms of the patient, and gluten enteropathy can also be presented with similar symptoms (diarrhea and/or constipation) of irritable bowel syndrome. Aimed to assess the association and the frequency of gluten enteropathy in a group of Turkish patients diagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome. Results Found anti-gliadin IgA positivity only in four patients among patients with irritable bowel syndrome. However, none of these four patients had anti-endomycium positivity or any histopathological findings specific for gluten enteropathy. All these four patients had normal histology in their small bowel biopsies. Conclusion Irritable bowel syndrome is a common problem in the population, but gluten enteropathy is not associated with the vast majority of subjects with irritable bowel syndrome as expected. The need for screening gluten enteropathy among these patients is still unclear, and screening with serology only without small bowel biopsy may lead to false positive results.

PMID: 18270831 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

